# What Would You Want To Have Accomplished In Your Life By The



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Time you have reached 40 ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Be married, have a few kids, a nice house, a good job, and be started saving enough money up to be able to travel the world with my wife after we're retired.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Have a significant other, 
maybe a kid or two,
a nice house somewhere in the Bay Area, 
have several good work experiences doing peer support, 
work with an NGO in human rights, 
play the piano at professional levels, 
have learned Jazz, Classical, Latin styles of music, 
become already a 5.0 rating in tennis, enrolled in tournaments, (of course I wouldn't play much in my 40's), 
make at least $40,000 a year, 
buy and own a Steinway grand
buy and own a hybrid car,
intern at Global Exchange, 
free from any major pathologies, personality quirks, inhibitions, character flaws, etc
learn everything on Psychology
learn everything on developmental psychology
deepen my meditation practice
deepen my yoga practice
bike tour in several places around the US with Adventure Cycling Association
already went and learned Progoff's Journal System
already went and learned how to achieve the Awakened Mind by Anna Wise
volunteer out in the developing work for just a month
become extremely senstive to human rights
become extremely sensitive to ecological concerns, 
reduce my Ecological footprint as much as possible.

there's more but I can't think of it yet

Cool. I really like this exercise. Thanks Dudleyville.

Gerard


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

njodis said:


> Be married, have a few kids, a nice house, a good job, and be started saving enough money up to be able to travel the world with my wife after we're retired.


:ditto


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

*re: What Would You Want To Have Accomplished In Your Life By*

I'd like to learn how to be at peace with myself, with others and with the world altogether...the sooner I learn this the happier I'll be.

And to learn how to live each day as if it were my last. :yes

These are my ultimate goals...

I'm fine if I have nothing else... :yes


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

- To accept all of me as I am 
- To always make exercise an important part of my life 
- To have graduated 
- To have a job that I enjoy and in which I can help people 
- To buy a hybrid - anything to help the environment
- To always recycle
- To have a little one bedroom apt painted a colour I like and in a neighbourhood that I like (preferably in a character home) 
- To have been to the Van's Warped Tour 
- To have kayaked for the first time 
- To never let anyone in my life who is toxic (that's just asking for trouble) 
- To appreciate what I have instead of what I don't have 
- To have a friend or two who I can rely on


----------

